# Condos for the White lipped Vipers



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I had the white lipped vipers in the Viv I keep the mangrove in now so they needed a new set up I have other cages but got to looking around at the store and saw these containers they lock tight at the sides but the middle was a little loose but not to bad so I decided to use zip ties they are cheap and effective. I will build or buy a rack to suit these containers but for now I can cut off one zip tie and replace it when I'm done. This keep them safe in the containers.

I also found it was easier to get them to eat in these set ups. Two of them have been a challenge from day one the other is an eating machine. 

Well these are a little different from my locked containers but I feel they are completely safe or I would not use them. Also as always the room is sealed. 

Male 








Female 








Female 








Trio


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

looks good. i'm hoping that trimeresurus albolabris will be my first hots in a few months!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

They are not bad snakes just watch the strike range quite impressive for a smaller arboreal.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

have they been officially reclassified as Cryptolytrops albolabris?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

What you call official depends on which researcher you follow, some people have excepted the split, some havent.

Back in 2004 (?) the whole Trimeresurus genus reclassified and split into 7 seperate Genera; Trimeresurus, Cryptolytrops, Parias, Popeia, Viridovipera, Himilayophis plus one whos name eludes me. One species was also added to Protobothrops but again i cant remember which.


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

that reminds me, must buy vogels book:hmm:


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> What you call official depends on which researcher you follow, some people have excepted the split, some havent.
> 
> Back in 2004 (?) the whole Trimeresurus genus reclassified and split into 7 seperate Genera; Trimeresurus, Cryptolytrops, Parias, Popeia, Viridovipera, Himilayophis plus one whos name eludes me. One species was also added to Protobothrops but again i cant remember which.


Peltopelor??


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

muru said:


> that reminds me, must buy vogels book:hmm:


Hey Ryan, Vogel hasnt followed the reclassification in his 'Venomous snakes of Asia' book (if that is the book your are refering to!), not sure of the reason, he may be doing some of his own work on the subject.

And thanks for that Rikki, it is indeed Peltopelor, Peltopelor macrolepis to be precise.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> Hey Ryan, Vogel hasnt followed the reclassification in his 'Venomous snakes of Asia' book (if that is the book your are refering to!), not sure of the reason, he may be doing some of his own work on the subject.
> 
> And thanks for that Rikki, it is indeed Peltopelor, Peltopelor macrolepis to be precise.


yeah I have that book, im not sure when it was printed though.


----------

